# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Muslimanet po cenzurohen

## Explorer

Ja se sa verjetje kam mare mbrenda nje ore prej Matrixit

----------


## Disa

Eshte shum e vertet kjo,nqs ky forume eshte per te shprehur mendimet tona,atehere duhete ta na lejojme ti shprehum mendimet tona.

----------


## Explorer

Tungjatjeta Explorer,

Tema më poshtë që ju keni hapur u transferua në një forum tjetër nga stafi i forumit pasi nuk ishte hapur në vendin e duhur ose ishte në kundërshtim me rregullat e forumit.

----------
Tema: Kisha shqiptare, kryesuesi Grek?!!!!
Destinacioni: Koshi i forumit
----------

Faleminderit për mirëkuptimin,
Albo

P.S Ky është një mesazh i automatizuar i forumit.

----------


## Explorer

Postoni edhe ju dicka qe mendoni se eshte e pa drejte !

----------


## mia@

Tolerance fetare do te thote te respektosh fene e tjetrit, dhe jo ta sulmosh ate. Kete gje po beni ju. 
Tolerance nuk do te thote qe te vesh ne nje forum Shqiptar dhe te shash fig e respektuara te popullit Shqiptar. Kete gje po beni ju.
 Ne vend te hapin tema te krishteret, Shqiptaret per ju qe po e beni forumin lemsh me nxitje fetare, vlera antiatdhetare,  hapni juve se nuk ju lejojne te ofendoni. 
Si te thuash.'' Une kam te drejte te te sulmoje, por ti nuk ke te drejte te ankohesh.''  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Tolerance fetare do te thote te respektosh fene e tjetrit, dhe jo ta sulmosh ate. Kete gje po beni ju. 
> Tolerance nuk do te thote qe te vesh ne nje forum Shqiptar dhe te shash fig e respektuara te popullit Shqiptar. Kete gje po beni ju.
>  Ne vend te hapin tema te krishteret, Shqiptaret per ju qe po e beni forumin lemsh me nxitje fetare, vlera antiatdhetare,  hapni juve se nuk ju lejojne te ofendoni. 
> Si te thuash.'' Une kam te drejte te te sulmoje, por ti nuk ke te drejte te ankohesh.''


lexo temat mia tani gjyko
te gjitha temat qe hapen te toleranca fetare jan kunder fes islame dhe te gjitha temat jan plot urrejtje kunder muslimaneve

----------


## Disa

Kështu ja qet gimche-s i cili par dy ditësh u përjashtu, tani vetëm i lexon postimet :ngerdheshje:

----------


## derjansi

perdhosja e flamurit kombtar merito perjashtim te perhershem jo perjashtim dy javor

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> perdhosja e flamurit kombtar merito perjashtim te perhershem jo perjashtim dy javor


Ngadal o derjansi se ne se pari nuk e dime per çfare flamuri behet fjale

----------


## derjansi

> Ngadal o derjansi se ne se pari nuk e dime per çfare flamuri behet fjale


un flas vetem per flamurin kombtar shqiptar te tjeret sem interesojn

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> un flas vetem per flamurin kombtar shqiptar te tjeret sem interesojn


Epo ngadal, pse te kerkohet perjashtimi i nje antari veq pse mendon ndryshe, ku me dit nuk eshte fjala per flamurin kombetar, mos te ngutemi se po krijojm urrejtje dhe perqarje pa pike nevoje.

----------


## mia@

> Epo ngadal, pse te kerkohet perjashtimi i nje antari veq pse mendon ndryshe, ku me dit nuk eshte fjala per flamurin kombetar, mos te ngutemi se po krijojm urrejtje dhe perqarje pa pike nevoje.


Sepse eshte forum Shqiptar. Dhe ne nje forum Shqiptar te gjithe mendojne njesoj kur vjen puna te mbrojtja e simboleve, figurave te medha  te kultures, letersise, historise Shqiptare me te cilet ne krenohemi.
Ashtu si  ti kur nuk lejon njeri te te grisin Kuranin, apo shajne Allahun. :arushi:  :arushi:

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Kështu ja qet gimche-s i cili par dy ditësh u përjashtu, tani vetëm i lexon postimet


nga e dite ti se gimces ja nxjerr forumi kete gje qe ke pru ti me siper..apo je vete gimce qe hyn nje here me pseudonimin '' gimce '' e nje here me pseudonimin '' disa ''..sepse nuk je i vetmi i dashur...vete e hapni nje teme dhe pastaj me pseudonimet e tjera te juaja i krehni bishtin vetes..shihen shume qe hyjne ketu veper per te share apo per te lavderuar dhe nuk japin asnjehere nje koment racional...

i ka fajet albo qe nuk ua pamundeson hyrjen ketu..mba vetem nje pseudonim dhe jo 100....

----------


## Disa

> nga e dite ti se gimces ja nxjerr forumi kete gje qe ke pru ti me siper..apo je vete gimce qe hyn nje here me pseudonimin '' gimce '' e nje here me pseudonimin '' disa ''..sepse nuk je i vetmi i dashur...vete e hapni nje teme dhe pastaj me pseudonimet e tjera te juaja i krehni bishtin vetes..shihen shume qe hyjne ketu veper per te share apo per te lavderuar dhe nuk japin asnjehere nje koment racional...
> 
> i ka fajet albo qe nuk ua pamundeson hyrjen ketu..mba vetem nje pseudonim dhe jo 100....


ahahahhaha,me ke bere te qeshe....... :Lulja3: 

Sot në mengjes më erdhi një mesazh nga gimche, ku nder te tjera ishte një leter per moderatoret dhe keto dy foto duke dashur te me tregoje se si eshte perjashtuar dhe arsyeja, per ndryshe nuk je i detyruar te me besosh mua mjafton adresa e kontaktit te gimche-s, *gimchee_pr@hotmail.com*

----------


## toni77_toni

> nga e dite ti se gimces ja nxjerr forumi kete gje qe ke pru ti me siper..*apo je vete gimche* qe hyn nje here me pseudonimin '' gimce '' e nje here me pseudonimin '' disa ''......



Eh ore MALSORI, tungatjeta dhe respekte!! .  :buzeqeshje: 


*!!!!*

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> Sepse eshte forum Shqiptar. Dhe ne nje forum Shqiptar te gjithe mendojne njesoj kur vjen puna te mbrojtja e simboleve, figurave te medha  te kultures, letersise, historise Shqiptare me te cilet ne krenohemi.
> Ashtu si  ti kur nuk lejon njeri te te grisin Kuranin, apo shajne Allahun.


Me fal ku ja ndalova ndokujt ta gris Kur'anin?! Apo ku ja ndalova ndokujt ta shane All-llahun?!
Me duket se po me ngaterron me te tjeret!

----------


## sheki51

Prishtina lee  e din ti se shumica e anetareve njihen mes veti dhe shumica shkruajne nga net caffet .moderatoret i njohin vetem shtete se nga postojne e jo edhe emrat kush dhe si .prandaj  une njoh shumicen e anetareve personalisht dhe nuk do te thote se jam ai ose ky, 

nese ata paragjykojne per neve ,perse ne mos te paragjykojme per ata, a nuk i sheh shkrimet jane identike  BANI -MASTER, MAFIA-FUZYY  dhe shume te tjere

----------


## martini1984

> lexo temat mia tani gjyko
> te gjitha temat qe hapen te toleranca fetare jan kunder fes islame dhe te gjitha temat jan plot urrejtje kunder muslimaneve


jane kundra Arabeve dhe jo kundra myslymaneve.
Islami eshte erresire.

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

Po osht edhe ajo tjetra qe keta nepermjet IP munden me dit se sa antare prej nje PC-je identifikohet ne forum :shkelje syri: 
Po ashtu sbon me ja nis, se dalin njejte bani me masterin, mafia me SDI-GJA ky i dyti u perjashtu per anti-islamizem aaaaaaa qafiri qe u kan :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> jane kundra Arabeve dhe jo kundra myslymaneve.
> Islami eshte erresire.


Ok Islami qenka erresire, po pse ju nuk i leni te qete njerezit ne erresiren e tyre :buzeqeshje:  apo mos ndoshta edhe ju lakmoni ne ate erresire :ngerdheshje:

----------

